# Außenborder selbst montieren



## fischfan-nord (17. Oktober 2010)

Moin!

Kann mir jemand von euch Tips geben, was ich bei der Montage eines 60PS Yamaha Außenborders an meinem Boot beachten muss?   ;+;+;+


----------



## schrauber78 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Das dein Boot für die Leistung ausgelegt ist, ansonsten reißt es dir unter Umständen den Spiegel weg.


----------



## fischfan-nord (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

äm ja...     Oo    bis 85 PS.

Ich wollte eher wissen was ich bei der Montage beachten muß.


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Ich denke du müsstest da schon ein paar mehr Daten zum Bootstyp usw. geben.

Sonst könnte ich auch fragen welche Räder kann ich an mei Auto anbauen.|rolleyes|kopfkrat#h


----------



## volkerm (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Hallo,

wie Wolle schon schrieb, in jedem Fall verbolzen.
Selbstverständlich mit selbstsichernden Muttern.
Bei Salzwasser V4A.
Sollte der Spiegel aus Sperrholz sein, würde ich die Bohrungen mit langsam härtendem Epoxid bestreichen; komplett durch die gesamte Bohrung.
Ist sicher etwas fummelig; mit Holz- Schaschlikspießen beispielsweise.
Was man dann evtl. noch mal nachbohren muß.
Auf der Innenseite große Unterlegscheiben.
Walter aus dem Boote- Forum schrieb, daß man sich so etwas aus 20 400-Gramm- Matten auch in GFK laminieren kann.
Durchmesservorschlag waren 7 cm.
Dann gibt es wohl auch keine Abdrücke, und die Lastverteilung ist gut.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## fischfan-nord (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Jo... Danke schonmal!

Das hört sich ja alles machbar an.  #6
Ein Freund sagte auch mal irgendwas von ner Feinjustierung...  (hat er aber auch nur mal gehört... #d   Ist da was dran? Irgend ne kleine Schraube oder sowas...)

Das Boot ist ein Halbkajütboot RYDS 565 und der Motor ein 60 PS Yamaha EFI.

Freu mich über alles was weiter hilft!!!   |supergri


----------



## HD4ever (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

schönes Boot ! 
dann schon mal viel Spaß damit !!!
zeig doch sonst mal nen paar Bilder - das macht das Beurteilen leichter ....


----------



## Udo561 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*



fischfan-nord schrieb:


> Ein Freund sagte auch mal irgendwas von ner Feinjustierung...  (hat er aber auch nur mal gehört... #d   Ist da was dran? Irgend ne kleine Schraube oder sowas...)
> !   |supergri



Hi,
wenn du die Haube runter nimmst findest du da so einige kleine Schrauben , aber da lässt man die Finger von 
Bau das teil erst mal an , schließ die Elektrik an und schau mal ob er läuft.
Falls er nicht anspringen sollte , Quickstopp anschließen 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Hallo, du solltest den Motor so in der Höhe ausrichten, das die Kavitationsplatte vielleich 2-3cm unterhalb des Bootsrumpfes liegt. Bei der Feinjustierung meint der Kumpel sicher den Geradeauslauf. Man kann da die Anode mit dem kleinen Steuerruder unterhalb der Kavitationsplatte noch etwas einsetzen um dem Steurmoment, welches der AB durch die Drehrichtung der Schraube haben könnte, entgegen zu wirken.
Petr


----------



## fischfan-nord (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Jaaa... Diese Schraube wird er gemeint haben. Das mit den 2-3 Zentimetern ist auch gut zu wissen! War schon am grübeln, welcher Abstand optimal ist.

Jetzt fühl ich mich schon viel sicherer, was die Montage angeht!

Danke!   Und wem noch was einfällt, nur raus damit.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Moin,

wir (mein Vater und ich) bauen unsere Motoren auch immer selber an. Zur Versiegelung der Bohrlöcher haben wir extra Dichtstoff aus dem Marinefachhandel besorgt. Das dichtet zuverlässig ab und klebt wie sau... hab 2 Wochen gebraucht um das zeug von den Fingern und von meinem Ring zu kriegen. Vorteil ist, dass wir Schwenckner direkt im Ort haben. :vik:

Noch etwas, was ganz wichtig ist: Der Motor muss wirklich genau mittig sitzen!!! Auch wenn du da fünfmal mit nem Maßband, Zollstock oder sonst was rumhantierst, das muss.

Gruß


----------



## volkerm (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Hallo,

es gibt auch Spezialisten, die meinen, es wäre besser, den Motor leicht!!! außermittig zu montieren.
Grund: Durch die Drehung des Props hast Du nicht nur die Vorwärtsbewegung, sondern immer eine leichte seitliche Kraft, die auf das Heck wirkt.
Man muß quasi immer leicht in eine Richtung lenken, damit das Boot auch wirklich geradeaus fährt.
Das ist aber Halbwissen, hoffentlich meldet sich dazu jemand, der da mehr Erfahrung hat.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Richtig- das haste aber meist nur bei Vollgleitern mit sogenanntem "tiefem V-Rumpf"- z.B. Fletcher, Checkmate...alles was so mit irrsinnig viel PS durchs Rauhwasser geschossen wird.

Bei der Ryds nicht erforderlich...


Was hier aber noch keiner geschrieben hat;

Arbeitssicherheit- Boot gegen umschlagen bzw. wegrollen sichern. Bootsheck/ Trailer unterbauen.


Ach ja- die Klamotte mit den Schweißpunkten an den Bolzen um Diebstahl zu verhindern.......... Schon mal ein Boot gesehen, bei dem die Diebe den Spiegel mit ´ner Kettensäge rausgeschnitten haben?|scardie:

Sprich mal mit Deiner Bootsversicherung, welche AB Sicherung die haben wollen, damit die Dir im Fall der Fälle den Aussenborder ersetzen

Vorhängeschloß, Kette, Bügel etc. pp.

Das Zeug knacken Dir die Schmutzfüsse dann meist sauber weg, lassen dafür aber dann zumindest das Boot heile.............

Best wishes, Kai#h


----------



## mytrout (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Hallo,

zu der Anmerkung von Dolfin, die Kavitationsplatte muß mindestens 2 cm unterhalb der Rumpfmitte sein, um eine korrekte Lage des Bootes und einen ausreichenden Kühlwasserfluß zu erreichen.
Viel Erfog
mytrout      #6


----------



## volkerm (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Hallo,

ergänzend zu Kai:
Lass es Dir von der Versicherung schriftlich geben.
Auf die gleiche Frage bei meiner Versicherung kamen am Telefon ziemlich vage Antworten.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## fischfan-nord (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Und wieder bin ich ein ganzes Stück schlauer!

OK...   Also sind 2cm= so tief wie nötig und 3cm so tief wie möglich(was max Tiefgang angeht) ?


----------



## fischfan-nord (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Ach, @ Dorschbremse: Ist ja wohl Ehrensache, dass wir wenn schon, dann Werder-Fans sind! 

DTH ftw


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Jepp, is´einfach so!

Zu der Kaviplatte- Da Du kein Performanceboot hast, wo wirklich die letzten Zehntel an Geschwindigkeit rausgekitzelt werden sollen/müssen.

Die Spanne der passenden Bauhöhe entspricht:
Kavitationsplatte= 2-5cm unterhalb der Rumpfunterseite

Wobei zwei Zentimeter schon recht knapp sind und der Prop. bei schnellen, eng gefahrenen kurven zum "ventilieren" neigt- d.h. den Kraftschluß zum Wasser verliert und nutzlos dreht, was auf Dauer zu Schäden am Prop führt.
Google mal den Begriff "Kavitationsblasen".


----------



## fischfan-nord (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Nu bin ich noch besser im Bilde. |supergri

Ja, das mit den Kavitationsblasen ist mir berkannt. Ist ja ein uraltes Problem der Schiffahrt. Der optimale Abstand war mir jedoch nicht bekannt.


----------



## juli06 (6. November 2010)

*AW: Außenborder selbst montieren*

Hallo 
Den Motor in jedemfall mit V2A Schrauben und selbstsichernden Muttern befestigen. Die Bohrlöcher auf der innen wie aussen Seite grosszügig mit Acrylkit abdichten. ( keinen Siliconkit verwenden!) Den herstehenden Kit kannst du im ausgetrockneten Zustand entfernen. Je nach machart deines Bootes kannst du auf der Aussenseite des Spiegel's mit einem geölten Bootsbausperrholz eine Verstärkung anbringen. (Verschraubungen wieder mit Acrylkit abdichten.)

Gruss juli06


----------

